# K9 shot by Handler...



## Gunpowder (Sep 2, 2018)

During my K9 training there was a handler who was also attacked by his K9...it turned out that the K9 had heart worms in it's brain...

Ohio officer forced to shoot K9 partner during attack


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 2, 2018)

Damn.....


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Sep 2, 2018)

The AF bomb sniffing dogs we brought on a mission attacked a few people. Mostly bit their ACH and vests...


----------



## Gunz (Sep 3, 2018)

So sad...Officer Carter did what he had to do.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 3, 2018)

So I couldn't find the story (I am not real sure if one was even written), but pictured here is Bobbie Ohm, and her dog Nero

Habu (another dog Bobbie was training) went on bite- but it was on Bobbie. She ended up spending time in the ICU and almost died due to infection and damage from the bite. Habu had to be put down.

Sad times for Officer Carter.

ETA- I always screw this up, but the dog pictured is a different dog named Nero, as stated in the picture. I haz the dumb.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 3, 2018)

LEO and Mil working dogs are trained to be aggressive...as we all know. And they spend a lot of time leashed or caged up or kenneled when they're not actually working. I think this makes them unhappy. I think if K9s spent downtime with their handlers in addition to duty time, the bond might be stronger. 

My Belgian Malinois is not motivated by treats, he's motivated by work, by doing things with me. He wants to run, herd, ride beside me or be with me or the Mrs all the time. He loves his family. Maybe working dogs are missing that family involvement.


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 3, 2018)

I only got bit once by my dog...she responded by biting as I was attempting to put her in 'sit' during training...still carry the scar on my right hand where she K9'ed my ass...


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 3, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> I think if K9s spent downtime with their handlers in addition to duty time, the bond might be stronger.



Most local law enforcement K9's live at home with their handlers....but some have to keep them in a department built kennel at home. I refused to use a kennel and made the K9 a pet when not working, hell...slept in the bed sometimes. "Nosey" knew when it was off duty time and time for work. It was a very healthy working relationship and it worked for us.

Not saying this was the case in this instance....a sad event all the way around.


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 7, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> Most local law enforcement K9's live at home with their handlers....but some have to keep them in a department built kennel at home. I refused to use a kennel and made the K9 a pet when not working, hell...slept in the bed sometimes. "Nosey" knew when it was off duty time and time for work. It was a very healthy working relationship and it worked for us.
> 
> Not saying this was the case in this instance....a sad event all the way around.


Ditto...


----------

